# What happened?



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

We went an did alittle shootin this weekend. Stareted at 20 yds like alway's. Backed up to 30. Shot high by 8" every time.  Hmmmm. Pulled the field point's off an put the broadheads on. Still missing by at least 8". Just for kick's, I decided to use my 20 yd pin to shoot 30 yds. I must have shot at least a dozen times. Every arrow grouped 1-2 inches below the bulls eye. Now, i've taken in to consideration that I have a long draw length, pretty fast bow, 100 grain broadheads. But, I don't understand what's going on. I didn't have this problem last year. I mean, if you want to call it a problem. Anyone got a clue?


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

did you your anchor point?, when's the last time you shot?


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

Not saying it's this, but... as we age... 

When's the last time you had a vision check? As vision changes, it might affect how you see your pin/target at longer range. (or shorter)


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Your 30 yard pin moved.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

TXPalerider said:


> Your 30 yard pin moved.


 This could be it.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

TXPalerider said:


> Your 30 yard pin moved.


That was going to be my guess.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

How old is your string? I suspect that your serving moved causing nock point change. String stretch is a possibility but that is usually gradual.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't think it is that uncommon for bows to shoot a little differently after a long layoff. 

Having said that, the 8 inches seems like a lot. My guess is something moved or changed with the bow. The first thing to do is make sure everything is tight and not still moving around. Listen and make sure there are no new noises which is one way to find loose stuff.

If it all seems okay readjust your pins and just go from there. I would shoot several times over the next week or 10 days and make sure things are not still changing on you.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Are you using your 15 yard pin for your 30 yarder?


----------



## TexAg exiled in Arkansas (Mar 12, 2009)

One think I have noticed is if I shoot wearing glasses instead of contacts (sight was set in contacts) I will shoot about 4" high with same anchor and sight picture. Not sure if that even applys here, but a thought.


----------



## nhampton (Aug 8, 2007)

It sounds like 20 yd is on but 30 yd is 8 in high. It sounds like the 30 yd pin came loose and is resting on the 40 yd pin.


----------

